# Morning Sickness not as bad as previous pregnancies....MC?



## Hayley_Shaw

Hello ladies, 

I had a MMC on Halloween 2011 at my 12 week scan and currently pregnant again and at 9+6 weeks. The problem is my Morning Sickness (if it can even be classed as that) is very mild. I know I should be thankful but with daughter and son my morning sickness was unbareable, where as with my pregnancy that resulted in a mmc in October was very mild as well. 

I've have gone off food, and can't bare the smells of food or cooking, but no actual sickness. :shrug: With my 1st 2 I basically lived in the bathroom for months I was so ill.

I have spoken to my midwife at my booking in appointment last week and although very helpful, still didn't ease my worry :cry: She did say it wasn't anything to worry about that every pregnancy is different but I'm sick to my stomach with worry.

I'm still doing pregnancy tests and constantly checking that I'm not spotting (had brown spotting with my last pregnancy that ended in mmc.) I'm constantly on edge and don't feel I have anyone to talk to. I really don't know how I am going to get through the next 3 weeks till my 12 week scan.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hayley from what I have read it is completely normal for one pregnancy to have 'milder' symptoms then another. When I was pregnant before I had barely any symptoms and I kept getting really annoyed because people were saying that the stronger the symptoms the healthier the baby - not true, I researched it extensively.

If you have concerns why don't you speak to your midwife?


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Hi thank you for the response, I spoke to my midwife last week who said it was normal but I just can't seem to accept that everything is going to be ok :cry: I think it's because my morning sickness last time wasn't that bad either :shrug: I did have brown spotting last time from about 6 weeks till just up until my 12 week scan which the midwife said was normal also & still wouldn't do any further tests or early scans even though it was persistant and I had mild cramping. 

Thankfully I haven't had that this time but I am having af type cramps, I know I'm just being paranoid, but just can't help it :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm also having AF cramps and I am only 5 weeks :flower: But I see it as a good thing! Your uterus is still being sent the signals to stretch to accommodate the baby which is causing the cramps - nothing to worry about :hugs:

I too have been turned down for an early scan on the NHS but will pay £60 for a private one at 8 weeks for peace of mind that it isn't another MMC. Maybe you could consider this? x


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I just wish I could remember if I had much cramping in previous pregnancies, but I wasn't worried about a possible mc that I didn't take any notice :growlmad:

I would love a private scan but hubby has put his foot down, not helping that the 12 week scan is 3 weeks away anyway. Some days I feel really positive but others like today, I just can't see this happening for us again and really don't know how I'll cope :cry: I just keep reading that sickness is a good thing, that it means there is plenty of hormones then I get concerned again because all I have is nausea :shrug: Really need to keep off google :growlmad:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Google causes way more harm then good :flower:

I know of many women who have had healthy pregnancies and babies that had little or no morning sickness. Also as far as I know morning sickness is classed as being physically sick and nausea :flower:

Can you not discuss with your DH the reassurance that a scan would give you? He may give in - or raise the money yourself? I always find a ebay a great place to raise some much needed funds in times of crisis (or new shoe fetish ;) ) x


----------



## Sciencegal

Some people notice a correlation with morning sickness and miscarriages. For me, my miscarriage (diagnosed via 10-wk ultrasound) was a total shock because the morning sickness was HORRIBLE. I finally had a D&C because I psychologically couldn't handle being so sick knowing that the pregnancy was no longer viable. A few of my friends didn't get sick at all and only felt like they were actually pregnant because their bellies were growing. I don't think they are always related.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi,

Just having a nosey on this forum as I'm hoping to join very soon, but noticed this and it's something I researched loads! I had no morning sickness at all and wondered if that should have been a sign I mmc, but my mum also had no sickness with both me and my brother and never had a mc. Also my hormone levels are refusing to go back down after mc and my body is looking way off O and next AF and my gp says all that had nothing to do with sickness or lack of it. Hope you are feeling better hun and don't worry too much xxxxxxx


----------



## rkmoore

i had a mmc at 12 weeks in Jan , I had terrible M/S with that one. In Feb found out was expecting again I am now 13.5 weeks and have only had very mild syptoms and no real M/S. It was a long wait to get to the 12 week scan and I was not expecting it to be good news but little one had a great strong heartbeat and was measuring a week ahead. Now have another 5 weeks to see little one again and the stressing has begun again as I feel completly normal, cant wait for the movements to begin .


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you so much, it is really re-assuring :)


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Hello, thank you for all your responses it is very comforting that I am not alone. Hubby is 100% against paying for a scan as he says that money could be used for the kids & if the worst was to happen again there is nothing that can be done. I hate to admit it, but I do see where he's coming from. Looks like I will just have to grin and bare it.

As long as I'm not spotting like last time, I'm going to have to trying and tell myself that things are progressing as normal :shrug:

Is there usual symptoms of a mmc before you go to a scan or can there sometime just be nothing at all :shrug: My stomach is definatly growing, I can feel something hard just above my pubic bone, but I thought it was too early to feel my uterous as it's not usual there.:shrug:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

When I had a mmc I had no idea anything was wrong until a month after actual loss. I then had a miniscule amount of brown blood just once. I requested a scan which then confirmed mmc.


----------



## Sciencegal

I didn't have any symptoms with my mc. Morning sickness continued throughout. The only thing that I vividly remember is getting one very sharp stabbing pain in my side that lasted about 5 seconds. The ultrasound 2 weeks later confirmed that day as when the baby stopped developing. 

As for devlepoing early, I've heard that each pregnancy gets earlier and earlier. You are now on your fourth, so you'll probably "pop" really soon. I am only 5 weeks and can feel the stretching and growing way earlier. I think your body knows what to do and it is easier for your ligaments to stretch out. Will be thinking of you! The wait is horrible....


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I guess I was just hoping that there was some way to know that something wasn't right then I can get myself prepared for another disappointment and more heartache :nope:

Oh well another 2 weeks and 5 days to wait :wacko: As long as the brown spotting stays away I've got to hope everything is doing well and it's just an easy pregnancy.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hayley :hugs: Paranoia after a loss is completely normal. As horrible as it may seem I'm trying to keep myself more grounded this time in-case things don't work out. Getting attached to a baby that may never be born is very difficult so I am trying to remain optimistic but also a realist. I think the worse thing is thinking that you are having a nice healthy pregnancy and then finding out an MMC occured weeks or even a month ago. I'm here if you ever need to chat :flower:


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Thank you, means a lot. There are somethings my husband just doesn't quite understand even though it hurt him as well. It's the feeling of carrying a child for all those months then finding out they were never really with you.

I think I'm also worried as I had a dreadful bleeding that I was hospitalized, where I was put on a drip because my blood pressure was dangerously low I couldn't stand never mind walk and given morphine for the pain :cry: I just hope I never have to go through that again :cry:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh hun :hugs:

I am lucky that my DH will just give in if I explain my reasons for wanting a private scan. My GP promised me an early scan when we next fell pregnant but he is now back-tracking and saying no :( I have an appointment with him tomorrow to beg for one as I can't bare the thought of having to pay privately for something that could be really bad news :(


----------



## rkmoore

Feisty Fidget said:


> When I had a mmc I had no idea anything was wrong until a month after actual loss. I then had a miniscule amount of brown blood just once. I requested a scan which then confirmed mmc.

this was me exactly, Morning sickness was still very much every day few times


----------



## mamaduke

:hugs: I didn't have morning sickness at all with my m/c (baby stopped growing just after 7w, no yolk sac). With my rainbow baby (who is currently snoring on my chest :baby:), I had minimal morning sickness - no :sick: but smells messed with me a bit. Even now, some coffee still smells like tuna. :dohh:


----------



## buttercupmomm

I am 7 weeks today. I had terrible m/s with my daughter, who is now 9yrs old. I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks 2 years ago and had m/s with that pregnancy too. I had no idea until I started spotting, went in for a scan and found out the baby was only measuring 5 weeks, no HB. I miscarried in the next few days after that. 

I too am freaking out at the moment. This time, at 6 weeks I started feeling nauseous, at 6+1 I was puking all day. At 6+2 I was sick in the morning and fine the rest of the day. 6+3 until now...perfectly fine! No m/s at all. That isn't right is it?!!? It shouldn't come on then leave. I can see it leaving for a few hours or maybe even a day but it has been almost a week now. yes, I am freaking out. I do not have my first appointment until May 3rd...


----------



## FeLynn

Oh hun I totally understand how you feel. I have 3 sons and I have had 2 miscarriages one is Sept and one in Jan and I'm 8 wks pregnant. I am constantly checking for blood and I'm worrying so much I pay attention to every little thing that is going on with me, I'm a wreck! I had some form of morning sickness with all my pregnancies besides the last miscarriage. I have to say when I was pregnant with prior to my !st miscarriage I was so sick, I couldn't keep anything down. This time it kicked in about 3 weeks ago. My dr gave me zofran which doesn't always help. I eat crackers and drink ginger ale and sometimes I can't even keep that down. I do have a good day here or there where I can eat and drink. Good luck hun and try not to worry I know that is easier said then done.


----------



## FeLynn

Oh hun I totally understand how you feel. I have 3 sons and I have had 2 miscarriages one is Sept and one in Jan and I'm 8 wks pregnant. I am constantly checking for blood and I'm worrying so much I pay attention to every little thing that is going on with me, I'm a wreck! I had some form of morning sickness with all my pregnancies besides the last miscarriage. I have to say when I was pregnant with prior to my !st miscarriage I was so sick, I couldn't keep anything down. This time it kicked in about 3 weeks ago. My dr gave me zofran which doesn't always help. I eat crackers and drink ginger ale and sometimes I can't even keep that down. I do have a good day here or there where I can eat and drink. Good luck hun and try not to worry I know that is easier said then done. 

I am sorry I am new to this page and someone I posted this somewhere else beside where I thought I was posting it.


----------

